# Latest MAC Haul (SP, FF, CCO...)



## gracie90 (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, so with both Semi Precious and Fashion Flower coming out at the same time, I maaaaaaaaaay have gone a little overboard (for me anyway!!!). And then I discovered the clearance bin here on specktra - oh dear lol!

  	So in the past 2 weeks, I have got:
  	Ever Hip l/s from FF
  	Gem of Roses l/s, Pearl MSF and Rose Quartz MSF from SP (this collection has taken so much willpower to resist - I must have swatched it at least 4 times since it came out and ended up with glittery hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  	165 brush from the CCO - my first MAC brush  it's so softttt
  	Stereo Rose MSF from a lovely Specktrette who sold it to me for £20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anywho, picture time, sorry if they're massive:



​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 14, 2011)

Aaah.  Pink MAC goodies! I love it!  Lovely haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice finds indeed!  And your first mac brush! Hurray!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 14, 2011)

yay for SR!!!


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Jul 14, 2011)

great haul .. ever hip l/s is a great color ..enjoy your new stuff


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice haul! I'm sure Ever hip would be a favourite if I could purchase it...


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely lipsticks!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 21, 2011)

Love the haul! Congrats on finding stereo rose!


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 21, 2011)

I want all those items too bad for no buy!


----------



## dinah402 (Jul 21, 2011)

*drool*  I love everything you bought!  =D


----------



## rockin (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice haul!  I am eyeing that brush, but don't really know exactly how to use it lol


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

How are you liking the 165?


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 21, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Mac-Guy* 


		 			How are you liking the 165?



	I like it, it's really good for highlighting! I've been using it with the Pearl MSF from SP, and it works a charm  Plus it's so super soft that I'm now considering getting a few more face and eye brushes from MAC


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

It looks like a nice highlighter brush. I am glad you like it!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Great haul! Love the pinkness


----------



## VickieG (Aug 18, 2011)

Great haul- I can't wait to have access to the clearance bin- I've read sooo much about it!!


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

I LOVE the 165,it is absolutelly a HG, really really good for highlighting ! great haul !
  	Are you happy with the MSFs from semi-precious ? Just wondering if they are not too glittery for me... do you see glitter on your cheeks in day light or is it just subtle shimmer ?
  	thanks


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 18, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sgr2008* 


		 			I LOVE the 165,it is absolutelly a HG, really really good for highlighting ! great haul !
 		 			Are you happy with the MSFs from semi-precious ? Just wondering if they are not too glittery for me... do you see glitter on your cheeks in day light or is it just subtle shimmer ?
 		 			thanks 



	I really like both the MSFs I got  Rose Quartz is definitely the more glittery of the too, and Pearl has more of a shimmer to it. I'd say that Pearl is my favourite - it makes a really pretty natural blush!


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 18, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *VickieG* 


		 			Great haul- I can't wait to have access to the clearance bin- I've read sooo much about it!!



	It's awesome, you really have to get your posts up so you can see


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

I will try pearl then ! thanks


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

Super jealous that you found the mac 165 brush at a CCO.

  	It's not available at my CCO. =(

  	Hopefully, Mac will re-release it in a future collection.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

love it love it!


----------

